# Problem installing OpenSSL from ports



## mbr661 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm using ports to install OpenSSL, but I'm getting the following problem:

dtls-bugs.tar.gz size mismatch: expected 33268, actual 34873.

I downloaded a fresh file from:
http://sctp.fh-muenster.de/dtls-patches.html#dtlsbugfixes

but I'm getting the same message. I'd like to get this done this week. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mbr661 (Jun 12, 2009)

By the way I'm building a new server using FreeBSD 7.1


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2009)

The file you downloaded might be corrupt, try removing it in /usr/ports/distfiles and start building the port again.


----------

